# Leaving work?



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I am just seeking some information - I'm a teacher in a primary school and I'm wondering how it works with leaving once you are matched with a child. Is there anyone out there who can give me some idea on timescales - how long from matching panel until your LO comes home? How much notice do schools need? What did other people do about leaving work?

We are hoping to get home study finished and go to that panel in January so I've got a bit of time yet, but am getting excited and my mind is happily travelling ahead to the end game!

Thanks ladies.x


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

I am afraid that employers just have to lump it with notice on adoption. You have an obligation to tell them within X days of hearing that you are matched (I cannot remember what X is!) but as sometimes you can go straight into intros, I believe, you could have almost no notice.

Remember that schools will be used to covering for people who go off long term sick at no notice, and even people who are pregnant can sometimes only realise when they are about 20+  weeks (my friend did this and she is a doctor!) and then deliver at 30 weeks, or even sooner. So it is not up to them to complain.

(We're adopting from overseas and may also have quite short notice - I work in education but am not a teacher, but my employer will just have to put up with it, is my opinion, I've covered for other people on leave for various things so now it's my turn).


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi 
Both times I have notified my boss when we have been officially linked and have a matching panel date, basically saying that based on the outcome on X date I would be looking to start intros on Y date.  
From that we have worked out my finishing date taking into account annual leave and the date adoption leave would start.  SAP has to be paid from the day the child moves in but can start up to 2 weeks before to cover intros.  
I have finished today, have a weeks holiday before a week of intros (also using holiday) and then my SAP starts 2 weeks today when we bring LO home.  I told my boss at the end of July when we had dates through so they have had enough warning - more than if I resigned.
OT x


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

In same position as you Liz. Downloaded adoption policy and can't make any sense of it! Think will psych myself up to telephone NUT for advice. Grateful for info Spouses and Old Timer.
Duckling x


----------



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Spouses and Old Timer, that's really reassuring. I can't wait to get on with it and don't want work to get in the way!

Good luck Duckling, hope you get somewhere with the NUT.
And Old Timer - 2 weeks today! How exciting, good luck and hope it is wonderful for you.

xxx


----------



## Pink Lady 66 (Sep 3, 2008)

my work has known for ages my adoption leave is imminent

we go to panel 29 sept i leave work on 28 having 7 days leave, 5 days special leave paid and then start adoption leave on 17 oct if all goes to plan my employers know that if we dont get a yes at panel i shall return after my 7 days leave, but hoping and praying we get a yes as it means i only have 4 more working days left


----------

